# The R-word



## Sonic Rainboom (Jul 28, 2016)

So the R-word is censored on kiwifarms now?

Well, that's... exceptional.


----------



## DangerousGas (Jul 28, 2016)

Have you seriously only just noticed the word filter?


----------



## Null (Jul 28, 2016)

Sonic Rainboom said:


> So the R-word is censored on kiwifarms now?
> 
> Well, that's... exceptional.


No swears.


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 28, 2016)

Sonic Rainboom said:


> So the R-word is censored on kiwifarms now?
> 
> Well, that's... exceptional.


we do not believe in bullying.


----------



## Sonic Rainboom (Jul 28, 2016)

DangerousGas said:


> Have you seriously only just noticed the word filter?


It's fairly recent, within the last week or two.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Jul 28, 2016)

Sonic Rainboom said:


> Well, that's... exceptional.


Said the 26 year old man posting on a Cyberbullying forum with a my little pony username and profile picture.


----------



## The Fool (Jul 28, 2016)

aren't you the reatard who sent chris free stuff and wanted to be the next clyde cash for it?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jul 28, 2016)

The word is not PC.


----------



## Urban Superstition (Jul 28, 2016)

??? ? ?? ?? bc its ableist?? and like, perpetuates violence nd oppression,, against neurodivergent ppl?? yikes @ OP


----------



## Tismo (Jul 28, 2016)

You know don't say s-swears


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 28, 2016)

We here at kiwifarms.net try to be non-ableist. We strive to be open to all and to respect everyone's feelings. We do not like hurtful slurs on our website you nigger faggot autist.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jul 28, 2016)

Tismo said:


> You know don't say s-swears


put cigarettes out on my dick


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jul 28, 2016)

OP is retarded.


----------



## Bgheff (Jul 28, 2016)

This is a safe space OP, no triggers.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 28, 2016)

When I first discovered the filter, I thought it should have filtered to "geinus". Can we do that now?


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 29, 2016)

trombonista said:


> When I first discovered the filter, I thought it should have filtered to "geinus". Can we do that now?


I'm for filtering it to "genius" myself.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 29, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> I'm for filtering it to "genius" myself.


No, it has to be "geinus," like how Chris writes it.


----------



## Aquinas (Jul 29, 2016)

I think it should be filtered to "Sonic Rainboom"


----------



## CatParty (Jul 29, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> Said the 26 year old man posting on a Cyberbullying forum with a my little pony username and profile picture.




You forgot to add @Sonic Rainboom gave Chris $500 for no reason whatsoever


----------



## The Fool (Jul 29, 2016)

CatParty said:


> You forgot to add @Sonic Rainboom gave Chris $500 for no reason whatsoever



His avatar and username are based off a shirt he sent chris
because it has "sonic" on it and Rainbow Dash is blue. or something
so I guess he wanted to trigger chris.
it didn't even work, Chris loved the shirt. He can't even ween right.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 29, 2016)

The Fool said:


> His avatar and username are based off a shirt he sent chris
> because it has "sonic" on it and Rainbow Dash is blue. or something
> so I guess he wanted to trigger chris.
> it didn't even work, Chris loved the shirt. He can't even ween right.



That and is a brony.


----------



## OtterParty (Jul 29, 2016)

Let's call his mother and tell her he's been masturbating to ponies on the internet and also spent $500 trying to bully a special needs individual


----------



## Zeorus (Jul 30, 2016)

The R-word should only be filtered for mongoloids like @Sonic Rainboom .


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jul 31, 2016)

The Fool said:


> His avatar and username are based off a shirt he sent chris
> because it has "sonic" on it and Rainbow Dash is blue. or something
> so I guess he wanted to trigger chris.
> it didn't even work, Chris loved the shirt. He can't even ween right.


A sonic rainbow is a flying move that rainbow dash does... Chris has mentioned it before.
I'll go ahead and rate myself autistic now.


----------



## Aquinas (Jul 31, 2016)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> A sonic rainbow is a flying move that rainbow dash does... Chris has mentioned it before.
> I'll go ahead and rate myself autistic now.


Dont worry friend, I have you covered.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jul 31, 2016)

Aquinas said:


> Dont worry friend, I have you covered.


Thanks Buddy.


So we all know @Sonic Rainboom is "special", hasn't that word filter been in place forever?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 31, 2016)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> Thanks Buddy.
> 
> 
> So we all know @Sonic Rainboom is "special", hasn't that word filter been in place forever?



Nool spruced it up and added the plural and adjective recently.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 1, 2016)

Where do all these fucking bronies get all this money


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 1, 2016)

Bugaboo said:


> Where do all these fucking bronies get all this money


Disability


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 1, 2016)

Bugaboo said:


> Where do all these fucking bronies get all this money


Their parents.


----------



## Sonic Rainboom (Aug 1, 2016)

Bugaboo said:


> Where do all these fucking bronies get all this money



Selling magical horse shit!  You wouldn't believe how much people will pay for that!  I'm filthy rich!


----------



## Fresh Grown (Aug 1, 2016)

Sonic Rainboom said:


> Selling magical horse shit!  You wouldn't believe how much people will pay for that!



So... You work for Hasbro?


----------



## alex_theman (Aug 1, 2016)

retarded


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 2, 2016)

Sonic Rainboom said:


> Selling magical horse shit!  You wouldn't believe how much people will pay for that!  I'm filthy rich!


Not sure if I should rate this Optimistic or Powerlevel...


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 3, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Not sure if I should rate this Optimistic or Powerlevel...


Just go with "dumb" like me.


----------



## Don't Call Anybody (Aug 25, 2016)

Fresh Grown said:


> So... You work for Hasbro?


You jest, but Hasbro has used viral marketing for toys and films since at least 2001. A company that massive can reach a lot of internet communities in 15 years.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 1, 2016)

If we're gonna censor retarded, can't we go with "slow-in-da-mind" instead?


----------



## bearycool (Sep 1, 2016)

Remember, horses are meant for riding.

Not for RIDING.


----------

